# Pex in ipen plenum



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Can you install pex in a open plenum ceiling if u insulate it with fiberglass ??


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I don't know the answer for sure but surely you can since they will allow PVC in an open plenum as long as its insulated properly.


----------



## thepmac (Apr 26, 2011)

I know for a fact that uponor is plenum rated. I believe it only keeps its rating if it is at least 18" away from other uponor. I would imagine that the fibreglass insulation would only increase the plenum rating

http://www.uponorpro.com/technicalsupport

About 3/4 of the way down the page you can see the plenum and smoke ratings they claim to have


----------

